# wallet et no de tél ?



## Membre supprimé 1188931 (16 Décembre 2021)

bonjour 
pour valider la cb dans Wallet il faut un sms  seulement le no de tel proposé est mon ancien no ,après avoir contactemon agence bancaire l 'opération se fait uniquement par sms et dans mon dossier mon no  de tél est a jour 

contact avec apple qui me dit le responsable est mon agence , j ai réinitialisé le tél sans succès ,fait une restauration le pb est toujours la ,auriez vous une solution a me proposer 
je vous en remercie par avance


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

C'est a votre agence de changer votre numéro dans votre dossier


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188931 (16 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est a votre agence de changer votre numéro dans votre dossier


ils ont confirmé par tel que mon no de tel était le dernier en date  dans mon dossier


----------



## Chris K (16 Décembre 2021)

kasseylle a dit:


> ils ont confirmé par tel que mon no de tel était le dernier en date  dans mon dossier



Le changement de numéro est récent ?
Peut-être que l’ancien numéro traîne encore quelque part dans les données de la banque.
Comme @Jura39 : le sms de confirmation est envoyée par la banque qui détient le numéro de tel du destinataire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188931 (16 Décembre 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Le changement de numéro est récent ?
> Peut-être que l’ancien numéro traîne encore quelque part dans les données de la banque.
> Comme @Jura39 : le sms de confirmation est envoyée par la banque qui détient le numéro de tel du destinataire.


non j ai changé l iPhone il y a 1 an et demi et j avais déjà changer de no


----------



## Chris K (16 Décembre 2021)

kasseylle a dit:


> non j ai changé l iPhone il y a 1 an et demi et j avais déjà changer de no



Depuis ce changement, as-tu fait d’autres opérations avec ta carte (genre achat par internet) qui envoyaient des codes par SMS (sur ton nouveau numéro donc) pour confirmer la transaction ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1188931 (16 Décembre 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Le changement de numéro est récent ?
> Peut-être que l’ancien numéro traîne encore quelque part dans les données de la banque.
> Comme @Jura39 : le sms de confirmation est envoyée par la banque qui détient le numéro de tel du destinataire.


non pas d achat avec sms


----------

